# finally ! my first squirrel with the catty and a bonus



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Decided i was gonna have another bash at getting my first squirrel today, because my previous attempts have been dreadful with me missing easy shots. With the weather being perfect and a stew in the slow cooker, me and the staffie went for a local wonder to check some squirrel nests. On the way there i decided to have a quick look in an abandoned barn, spotted a lone feral and took him with a lower neck shot and 9.5mm steel

Carried on and after checking a few nests i hadnt seen a single squirrel. Then i shook a tree with a low nest in it, and a squirrel popped out and ran for it, me and the dog chased after it and finally it stopped and gave me a shot, first shot with 12mm steel dropped it, and the staffie made it even more dead. Feelt great walking home, and the house smelling of cooked stew on my arrival made it all the more sweeter.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh forgot to mention my bands broke while trying to shoot a squirrel nest on the way home, i hope there was nothing in it lol, and just a sidenote this particular alliance sterling bandset has been on that catty and shot frequently for months now. I bet theres been over a 1000 shots through them easily and yet they only gave up today !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations on your first. Sounds like it won't be the last.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

treefork said:


> Congratulations on your first. Sounds like it won't be the last.


Thanks bud, hopefully not, im looking to get a few more before the leaves begin to come back making it too hard


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

good shooting


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a really great day for you and the dog !! Very nice shooting. Getting the pigeon and the squirrel on the same day proves your shooting was no fluke. Congratulations.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Good shootin Rasputin. Nice squirrel for the pot.


----------



## FOX FIRE (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice shoot'n par'dner, talent cant be hid.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Congrats, and nice shooting.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Good shooting! Congratulations!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Really cool synopsis, fun little read.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Great little hunting story. You mentioned your staffy - is that a staffordshire bull terrier?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Mister Magpie said:


> Great little hunting story. You mentioned your staffy - is that a staffordshire bull terrier?


It is mate, love him to bits lol


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Awesome story....great shooting...

Dennis


----------

